

Show HN: What do you think about our Startup? - spaceshipsg

www.spaceship.com.sg
======
jimkri
Really Cool concept. Website is nice, easy to use, but when I tried to click
on, "Tell me more about Insurance" in the 5. Security, Are my Items safe
section, it would not open anything it would just close the section. For me
insurance is important, it would comfort me knowing, that if something did
happen I was covered.

I was going to say the price seems high but I looked at local storage places
and figured how many boxes would fit into a 5'x5' room and your price seems to
be solid.

------
enigami
Love the concept. Website design is clean.

One question: Is the price mentioned is SGD or USD?

IMO: Pricing seems to be on the higher side

All the best and Good Luck!!

~~~
spaceshipsg
Thank You!

Prices are in SGD as we only operate in SG at the moment.

Any recommendations on price point?

